# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Новости интернет-пространства  >  Война со спамерами

## Geser

С пол года назад я писал о компании Bluesecurity которая предложила оригинальный способ борьбы со спамерами.  После установки их софта каждое письмо содержащее спам может быть переправлено на сервер Bluesecurity. Письма анализируются. Если в письме содержится ссылка на сайт спамеров, на этом сайте находятся любые формы, и клиент на Вашем компьютере заполняет эти формы просьбой прекратить рассылку спама. Формально это не ДДОС так как каждый жалуется один раз на каждое полученное письмо. Фактически, поскольку письма рассылаются сотнями тысячь, сайт спамеров быстро оказывается недоступен. 
Эффективность данного способа недавно получила доказательство. Спамеры атакавали тысячи DNS серверов что бы изолировать серверы Bluesecurity, а так же разослали пользователям которых сумели вычислить угрозы и требования удалить клиент Bluesecurity.

Хочу пояснить, Bluesecurity даёт возможность спамерам удалить своих клиентов из их списка. Доступ к спискам односторонний. Т.е. спамер должен уже иметь адрес в своей базе что бы проверить является ли человек клиентом Bluesecurity. Т.е. если Вы регистрируете в Bluesecurity адрес которого нет у спамеров, Вам нечего бояться. Узнать от Bluesecurity его они не смогут. Спамеры грозились увеличить поток спама на вычесленные адреса, однако реально осуществить это не смогли. Пользователи сообщают что количество спама либо не увеличилось, либо возрасло незначительно.

Поскольку способ реально доказал свою эффективность, и способность доставлять неудобства спамерам, предлагаю всем кто хочет принять участие в борьбе со спамом установить клиент Bluesecurity, и влиться в ряды народной армии спамоборцев  :Smiley:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## добрый

Дак вроде сообщили, что сдались мужики из BlueSecuriti, или есть другая информация. Я лягушку пока не удаляю, но в сети информация однозначная. Я бы тоже спамеров из огнемета выжигал, но в сети пока нет цивилизованной морали, все определяет безнаказанность.

----------


## anton_dr

18 мая, 2006

 Российские спамеры вынудили американскую компанию Blue Security, занимающуюся компьютерной безопасностью, прекратить борьбу с бесконечными рекламными письмами. Расследование произошедшего ведет ФБР. 
Калифорнийская компания Blue Secirity убедилась в неэффективности собственного способа борьбы со спамом, который она называла чуть ли не как панацеей от этого зла. Борьба с ним велась следующим образом: обнаруживая в почтовом ящике пользователя нежелательное рекламное письмо, программа Blue Frog, разработанная специалистами компании, отыскивала в нем адреса рекламируемых ресурсов и автоматически жаловалась по ним от имени пользователя. По мнению разработчиков программы, получив сотни тысяч таких жалоб, рекламодатели должны были задуматься, стоит ли в следующий раз пользоваться услугами спамеров. 

Одна из последних жалоб стала роковой. Blue Security разослала 552 тыс. писем спамерам с требованием прекратить рассылку рекламы клиентам компании. В результате некоторое время злоумышленники не имели возможности заниматься своей преступной деятельностью. 

Ответа от спамеров, физически находящихся в России, не заставил себя долго ждать. Злоумышленники отправили в компанию Blue Security электронные письма с 10 тыс. компьютеров-зомби, контроль над которыми был получен с помощью троянских программ. Атака оказалась слишком мощной для серверов компании, что отразилось на работе ее сайта: во время написания новости он был недоступен. 

В результате компании пришлось отказаться от атаки на спамеров. Дополнительным стимулом к этому послужило сообщение, в котором злоумышленники угрожали подвергнуть вирусным и спамерским атакам клиентов Blue Systems. Сейчас к расследованию инцидента подключилось ФБР.

securitylab.ru

----------


## Geser

Угу, сайт сейчас недоступен. Однако посмотрим. Может в связи с шумом который поднялся вычислят ех кто проводил атаку. А там посмотрим, может и сайт снова поднимут.

----------


## Михаил

Спамеров я бы сажал в клетку и кормил одним циалисом.

----------


## Чегевара

Против лома нет приема, если нет другого лома. Этим другим ломом и была замечательная лягушка. Если лягуха не выживет нам всем конец. Спамеры будут думать, что противодействия им нет в принципе. Если подонки из-за своей выгоды объединяются, почему никогда не объединяются хорошие люди, им ведь выгодно защититься от негодяев. Наверное, все-таки спамеры недостаточно достали.

----------


## Geser

Угу, сейчас почитал. Похоже таки они сдались.

----------


## maXmo

> Наверное, все-таки спамеры недостаточно достали.


Спамооборона очень даже пучком всё фильтрует.

----------


## Geser

Фильтрация в любом случае не очень хорошее решение, потому что всегда есть шанс потерять нужные письма.

----------


## Rene-gad

> Фильтрация в любом случае не очень хорошее решение, потому что всегда есть шанс потерять нужные письма.


АФАИК отфильтрованные письма сохраняются в отдельной папке в течение установленного пользователем времени, после чего автоматически удаляются. При этом пользователь может исключить из фильтра адреса отправителей, попавших в чёрный лист по ошибке. Так работают напр. фильтры ClamAV и Thunderbird.

----------


## Geser

> АФАИК отфильтрованные письма сохраняются в отдельной папке в течение установленного пользователем времени, после чего автоматически удаляются. При этом пользователь может исключить из фильтра адреса отправителей, попавших в чёрный лист по ошибке. Так работают напр. фильтры ClamAV и Thunderbird.


Кто будет просматривать сотню писем спама в день в поисках письма попавшего туда по ошибке?

----------


## Rene-gad

> Кто будет просматривать сотню писем спама в день в поисках письма попавшего туда по ошибке?


Конечно это личное дело каждого. Я например просматриваю спам-папку 2-3 раза в день. Нечасто, но иногда и нахожу что-нибудь полезное.

----------


## Geser

> Конечно это личное дело каждого. Я например просматриваю спам-папку 2-3 раза в день. Нечасто, но иногда и нахожу что-нибудь полезное.


Так какая разница, просматривать спам в инбоксе или в папке спама? В любом случае борьба с причиной всегда эффективнее борьбы с последствиями.

----------


## Rene-gad

> Так какая разница, просматривать спам в инбоксе или в папке спама?


Если спам-фильтр установлен у провайдера, то это экономит траффик (для flat rate - пользователей это конечно пофигу).

----------


## maXmo

> Так какая разница, просматривать спам в инбоксе или в папке спама? В любом случае борьба с причиной всегда эффективнее борьбы с последствиями.


большая разница. Одно дело, когда в спаме лежит *вся* входящая почта, другое дело - когда есть лишь *небольшая* вероятность, что в спаме будет лежать нужное письмо.

----------


## Alexey P.

Угу, так.
Разница очень большая. Я именно так и делаю при помощи спамассассина - спам с меткой *****SPAM***** в поле темы в почтовом клиенте фильтруется в отдельную папку и помечается прочитанным.
 Так исключена потеря почты, клиент гарантированно получает всю. К примеру, на корпоративной почте это очень критично. Да и на домашней в общем тоже. А просмотреть на досуге папочку спама и почистить - дело нескольких минут, если уж очень это не запускать.
 В таком варианте мне уже года два абсолютно чихать на спам, он не раздражает. Хотя и сыпется очень активно - раза в три больше, чем нормальных писем, а их я в сутки получаю до сотни. Чищу где-то раз в месяц.
 А экономить траффик на е-мейле - имхо, дело неблагодарное, не так его и много по объему. Гораздо критичнее возможная утеря писем.

----------


## maXmo

можно ещё экономить с помощью имапа, там получение письма идёт в несколько стадий. При синхронизации папки получаются только заголовки писем; когда тыкаешь в заголовок, получается текстовое содержимое письма (не включая аттачи); когда сохраняешь аттач, он скачивается с сервера.

----------

